# Twins or just big bump?



## LP1985

Hi Ladies,

I posted this in second tri, too, for some input. I'm sure that you have all heard this story before, but I'm really looking for some answers. I just hit 12 weeks yesterday, and am VERY excited! I just have a question about some of your bumps. I started to show very early (5 weeks) and everyone has always said it's bloating and such, but it has never gone down. I've read that a lot of people who have bloat tend to go down around week 10, and then a real bump starts to appear around week 12. Mine has been hard from the beginning, so I'm not sure if it's been bloating or not. My mom says maybe it's because I have a tilted uterus, but from what I read that means I should be showing later. I have talked myself out of it so far, but now I'm started to actually get nervous that it could possibly be twins! At my first scan I was only just over 4 weeks because it was for dating purposes, and I haven't had one since. My first pre-natal is on Wednesday, but no ultrasound scheduled. Any input would be greatly appreciated. See attached photo.
 



Attached Files:







New Image.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 42


----------



## Bumblebee117

hey ya! I only started showing around 16-18 weeks so can't say I'd know but everything is possible! 

If you have a forward tilting uterus you may show much earlier! 

:hug:


----------



## san fran shan

You should definitely ask for an ultrasound so you can know. I get a quick ultrasound at every prenatal. Everyone's body is different and can show and change in different ways. I had no clues or warning signs it was twins. The only way to know is from an ultrasound. Ask for one, then let us know :) If it is twins, you need to know because they require closer monitoring.


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Gorgeous bump! Congrats on your pregnancy too. I had a hard bump at 13 weeks with my twins but was flat as a pancake until late into the twenties with my singleton so the bump was a giveaway with the twins (if only I knew at the time!) 

Attaching twin bump at 13 weeks. Do keep us posted!
 



Attached Files:







13.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 204


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Could be...or could not be - everyone is different! I am still not really showing and am about 15 weeks with twins...:shrug: Keep us updated.


----------



## 1948LC

Hi my twins were my third pregnancy and I didn't get a bump until 18-20 weeks! x


----------



## missjayde1987

My opinion definatly


----------



## LP1985

Well my appt went well today- got to hear heartbeat for the first time...so amazing :happydance:

Dr is definitely curious that I'm so big, she said uterus wouldn't make me that big. I am being sent for an ultrasound to check for multiples on Tuesday. It's feeling very surreal. 

I'll keep you ladies posted!


----------



## arj

My tummy was the same at 12 weeks with twins as it was one baby!


----------



## san fran shan

Congrats on hearing the heartbeat! Looking forward to checking in after your ultrasound for an update!


----------



## sunshinelds

keep us posted! :)


----------



## LP1985

Well I'm only baking one cookie! Not disappointed though. We have a beautiful, extremely active cookie....was moving around like crazy making the tech laugh. Seems that my uterus is extra large...tech says that's why LO is moving so much...lots of room. I guess I will hear the technical results from my dr, but I am measuring a week ahead :)


----------



## san fran shan

Thanks for updating us! Congrats on your healthy little jumping bean!


----------



## EloiseAndBump

LP1985 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I posted this in second tri, too, for some input. I'm sure that you have all heard this story before, but I'm really looking for some answers. I just hit 12 weeks yesterday, and am VERY excited! I just have a question about some of your bumps. I started to show very early (5 weeks) and everyone has always said it's bloating and such, but it has never gone down. I've read that a lot of people who have bloat tend to go down around week 10, and then a real bump starts to appear around week 12. Mine has been hard from the beginning, so I'm not sure if it's been bloating or not. My mom says maybe it's because I have a tilted uterus, but from what I read that means I should be showing later. I have talked myself out of it so far, but now I'm started to actually get nervous that it could possibly be twins! At my first scan I was only just over 4 weeks because it was for dating purposes, and I haven't had one since. My first pre-natal is on Wednesday, but no ultrasound scheduled. Any input would be greatly appreciated. See attached photo.


I was convinced i was having twins! I started showing really early and of course i got the 'i bet your having twins' comments but i just laughed them off , the thought of having twins scared the crap out of me :haha: ! When i got to about 25 weeks my bump exploded to monstrous proportions! I had to have a EMCS and was shocked when she only weighed 7lb 1oz because my bump said otherwise :D ! After i had her i came to realize that i have 2 umbilical hernias and the midwife said to me after there more common in twin pregnancies she was also baffled by how big i was considering it was my first pregnancy :') ! I attached some bump photos 1st one 36 weeks , 2nd 37 weeks , 3rd 39 weeks the night before i had my daughter :flower:
 



Attached Files:







36wks.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 7









37wks.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 8









39wks.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## TatorMom

I posted my 12 week belly shot with the twins and my 12 week shot with my 2nd singleton and there is really no difference. I barely have a bump. There's a lot of bloating in the first trimester. I assumed I'd show sooner since this is my 3rd pregnancy(aside from m/c's), but nope. Every one is different and every pregnancy is different. If your measuring large for GSA they should do an ultrasound to check. I was larger with my 2nd pregnancy at the end than my first and he was 1lb smaller. I just had a LOT more amniotic fluid with him, so my belly was bigger. Has your OB mentioned anything when they measure fundal height? I'm not measuring ahead at 12 weeks and there are definitely 2 in there:happydance: If you have fibroids, cysts(which are common in the 1st trimester) that could make your belly more bloated, but it's impossible to know without an ultrasound. Never be afraid to call your OB with any concerns either. That's what they're there for! If it bothers them then you should find a different one. 

Congrats on your pregnancy:flower: Keep us posted!


----------



## jackie2012

i was extremely bloated the first trimester even water seemed to poof me up lol. but my uterus measured on par with how far i was for a singleton until i hit about 19 weeks then it took off like crazy.


----------

